
Solar Orbiter’s first images reveal ‘campfires’ on the Sun - A_No_Name_Mouse
https://www.esa.int/Science_Exploration/Space_Science/Solar_Orbiter/Solar_Orbiter_s_first_images_reveal_campfires_on_the_Sun
======
foxyv
I love how explosions that would be rated in gigatons of TNT are described as
"Campfires" when we are talking about the sun!

